
Fiverr plans to go public - marban
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-14/israel-s-fiverr-is-said-to-hire-citigroup-jpmorgan-for-u-s-ipo
======
marban
Mind-boggling, considering that they started as more or less a barter shop for
fake Facebook likes.

